
Ask HN: Biographies/Book recommendations that a startup founder can relate to? - ai_ia
I have come to appreciate biographies of successful people in their endeavors.<p>Had highly enjoyed Nike founder story: Shoe Dog. The personal touch with which Phil Knight wrote the story, has left a deep impression about him and the story.<p>Also read Bad Blood, which was pretty interesting.<p>Any recommendations for biographies&#x2F;stories that a startup founder can relate to.<p>Thanks
======
rshnotsecure
[https://www.amazon.com/Founders-Work-Stories-Startups-
Early/...](https://www.amazon.com/Founders-Work-Stories-Startups-
Early/dp/1430210788)

~~~
ai_ia
Thanks. Will check it out. Looks pretty interesting.

